# Water treatment question



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

So, I have no strong knowledge about water conditioner/softener products, other than the mechanics of installing. My oldest son is buying his first home and has to install a water treatment system for his well water. He is looking for an economical suggestion and I am no help in this matter. Figured I'd come to the best if you guys wouldn't mind. I'll get educated & he will be forever in all of yer debts. ;-). Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Well water?? Have it throughly tested and if high in iron/iron bactrica, hardness, sulpher smell... WaterRight Santizner is the best way to go..


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

He's had a test done and states that the iron shows as high. He claims that is the only item of note per the test, but then we all know how homeowners are. ;-)


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

WaterRight Santizner is brand name? And I swear I'm not trying to be a smart-ass here. It's my kid and I want to steer him right on this. Already told him I'm stupid about this stuff, but do want to look out for him. After all, he may come back & beat me up.........NEVER!


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I use the Fleck 5600 SXT. I'm building a place right now on well water, I'll be installing Fleck 5600 SXT there to for my own place.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

mccmech said:


> WaterRight Santizner is brand name? And I swear I'm not trying to be a smart-ass here. It's my kid and I want to steer him right on this. Already told him I'm stupid about this stuff, but do want to look out for him. After all, he may come back & beat me up.........NEVER!


Its one of their brand unit.. if u have furnace, best to get a twin unit for 24/7 treated water.. mind you, this is not a water softner.. its a water TREATMENT unit.. yes, more expensive than regular unit, but its one unit than having three unit for each issue..


----------



## Gruvplumbing (Dec 26, 2013)

I had a house on well water before. And when I had a new well drilled the water was horrible. I sent it to a water treatment company (ATS) is the name of the company they are local to my area. They tested the water for me and made the recommendations for the equipment I needed. It was a little expensive but I had no regrets. My water was perfect after I installed it. It was probably a little on the expensive side because my water was so bad. But like I said it was perfect after it was done. Better than the city water I'm on now.


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

mccmech said:


> WaterRight Santizner is brand name? And I swear I'm not trying to be a smart-ass here. It's my kid and I want to steer him right on this. Already told him I'm stupid about this stuff, but do want to look out for him. After all, he may come back & beat me up.........NEVER!


WORSE than that! He'll go complaining to his mom and then you wont hear the end of it...lol!
In saying that, you want his kids, your grandchildren to be safe!


----------



## MattZone (Mar 28, 2014)

Need to know the parameters we are working against?

Hardness level?

PH?

TDS?

Iron Levels?

Bacteria?


If you want to eliminate virtually everything from the water you can start with a chlorine injection pump into a large contact tank. Then into a carbon filter (to remove the chlorine) and then into a softener unit. This setup will eliminate nearly any problem that can arise from problem well water. The Chlorine will oxidize the iron and sulfur as well as kill of any bacterias in the water (as well as iron bacteria that a standard Aeration Birm Filter wont).


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

MattZone said:


> Need to know the parameters we are working against?
> 
> Hardness level?
> 
> ...


Why not just get one unit to do all those thing?? Instead of one for iron bacteric, one for sulfur, one for hardness??


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Masters makes stackable units. There nice but a pain to work on. I wouldn't install another one though..


----------



## MattZone (Mar 28, 2014)

rjbphd said:


> Why not just get one unit to do all those thing?? Instead of one for iron bacteric, one for sulfur, one for hardness??


To my knowledge the WaterRight Sanitizer does not remove Ferric Iron and also does not constantly remove Iron Bacteria but does self clean it from the media bed. You would need an independant Iron Filter, like a Birm style aeration filer to remove that iron.

Correct me if I am wrong but the Sanitizer Plus only creates chlorine upon regeneration to clean the media bed, then has carbon to remove the chlorine. If Iron Bacteria can pass through the filter into the system.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Russl02 said:


> It depends on various factors so before going for any product just do good research on it.


What factors you have here without the intro??


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Ya can't do anything without knowing the results of the test. You say iron, how much and what kind? Makes a difference. Someone said Fleck, ok with what media?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Russl02 said:


> It depends on various factors so before going for any product just do good research on it.


...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

If Iron levels are the only concern then go with the Terminox ISM...


----------

